# Swimming, boxing and lifting



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it possible to swim box and lift all in a week. My routine would look like this:

Sunday - Push day

Monday - Swimming

Tuesday - Pull in the morning and boxing class on an evening

Wednesday - Swimming

Thursday- Legs in the morning and boxing class in evening.

Friday- swimming

Saturday -Rest

Each weight lifting workout would consist of 4 compound exercises - 3 sets of 8 reps.

What do you guys think would this be over doing it?

The boxing classes are about an hour and a half working on skill and 30 mins on fitness at the end.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think if you eat enough it's doable, what is the swimming for?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the swimming for any particular reason mate?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Just go by how you feel too, maybe take a week off everything once every 2 months or something. If this is a big jump for you, your CNS is going to have to adapt pretty rapidly


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Just wear your boxing gloves whilst swimming, combine the 2


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Just wear your boxing gloves whilst swimming, combine the 2


Why do I know, that when your name pops up it's going to be something sarcastic :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Echo said:


> Why do I know, that when your name pops up it's going to be something sarcastic :lol:


Try and jel comedy with helpfulness.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

The swimming is for cardio over running as its less impact on joints


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Surely you get more than enough cardio boxing?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cut the swimming down to one day. Then you have three days weights, three days cardio and a day of rest. More than enough IMO


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

I do all I box 3 days a week

Gym 4 to 5 days a week

And do a light swim everyday as I'm a swim teacher


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

cardio wise your body can get used to it. combine that with heavy lifting you should be a machine, but you will prob need a break or a warm down week every 4-6 weeks i imagine


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Echo said:


> Just go by how you feel too, maybe take a week off everything once every 2 months or something. If this is a big jump for you, your CNS is going to have to adapt pretty rapidly


This.

Presuming you're swimming, boxing, weight lifting for fun I don't see an issue in what the hell you do lol

If you want to take one to a competitive level then it may have to take priority. Remember some lads have to labour on building sights all day and train. As long as nutrition and rest is ok then crack on.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> Is it possible to swim box and lift all in a week. My routine would look like this:
> 
> Sunday - Push day
> 
> ...


Definitely, as long as you eat well you will be able to do this. Your fitness and endurance should improve too  Scott


----------

